# Ok, Hubbies, Get Ready!!



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just got my Camping World online specials notice. Guess what they have JUST for you nice hubbies to get your wives for Mother's Day??








http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...ffiliateID=1818
Darlene


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

My 28BHS came with a dishwasher!

But she HATES to do them!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Not going to happen.

I don't want one.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Not going to happen.


 X2

Not worth the space or hassle, just easier to do them by hand!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

lol! Great idea, but after originally going shopping for cutesie melamine plates and glassware for the TT, I'm a firm believer in paper plates


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The Class A we had was prepped for the washer/dryer and came very close to putting one in. Lets just say DW could do without knowing they make a dishwasher. Unless I'm bartering for a new truck









John


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

You do know why a wedding dress is white. Right?

It's so the dishwasher matches the Oven and the Stove


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

My son asked me the other night when he was checking out the new trailer; "Dad, where's the dishwasher?"

My reply; "I'm looking at it." (While looking at him) It took him a while to realize what I was saying.









Carl


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Me? I wouldn't want one, either, to be honest. I use heavy-duty Dixie paper plates, real silverware, real glasses or styrofoam, and real cookware. I LOVE cooking/cleaning up my little kitchen area when I'm camping. Being disabled, it's the ONE place I can keep clean, and I just LOVE IT! Now, if I can find me a HOUSE that size.







No, not an apartment with someone living over me.........no way!








Oh, Noble Eagle, you need to show Ms. Eagle your response........or maybe you better not!!








Darlene


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

I have two there are called kids.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

And here I thought it was going to be .......







s 














What was I thinkin


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> You do know why a wedding dress is white. Right?
> 
> It's so the dishwasher matches the Oven and the Stove


Living Dangerously!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> You do know why a wedding dress is white. Right?
> 
> It's so the dishwasher matches the Oven and the Stove


Hmmm, I've never seen a stainless wedding dress









Besides, last time I checked, the oven and stove in the Outback were black (wasn't that the color of your tuxedo)????


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

OUCH!!!


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Where would something like that fit in my 21RS??


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

renegade21rs said:


> Where would something like that fit in my 21RS??


Just have her stand in fornt of the sink









Jim


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Laughing myself silly!!!! Next thing will be hauling a double wide around to the woods.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

JimBo99 said:


> Laughing myself silly!!!! Next thing will be hauling a double wide around to the woods.


The 32bhds is real close with both slides out

John


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Not happening and I will stay out of that other conversation or I will have to live in my TT.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

DW already has one of those - it's the DH model and it goes with the outside cook station


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> You do know why a wedding dress is white. Right?
> 
> Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

This dishwasher works just fine. Just dont tell DW she thinks I get em crystal clean!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> You do know why a wedding dress is white. Right?
> 
> It's so the dishwasher matches the Oven and the Stove


Hmmm, I've never seen a stainless wedding dress









Besides, last time I checked, the oven and stove in the Outback were black (wasn't that the color of your tuxedo)????








[/quote]
My little rabbit,
I didn't wear the traditional tux







but nice try







Here's a pic of me & Mrs Eagle ON our limo on that great day


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

birddog74 said:


> This dishwasher works just fine. Just dont tell DW she thinks I get em crystal clean!


Now that is funny - LMAO

Thor


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> Now that is funny - LMAO
> 
> Thor


X2!! LOL
Darlene


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I would rather have a washer and dryer than a dishwasher. We allways have to stop and wash the kids clothes on long trips.


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Jim...Now YOU are doing dishes this weekend (and cooking too now that I think of it!)









Irene


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

birddog74 said:


> This dishwasher works just fine. Just dont tell DW she thinks I get em crystal clean!


I have a model sort of like that, only mine is a smaller, more compact version. I call him the grease cutter...










Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

renegade21rs said:


> Where would something like that fit in my 21RS??


In the bath tub maybe?







Hey, it's the best I could come up with............

Bill


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

This was a really funny posting. You Outbackers' are a real wacky bunch. Thanks for the lunch time laughs!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mission accomplished


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Does that mean you installed a dishwasher?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> This was a really funny posting. You Outbackers' are a real wacky bunch. Thanks for the lunch time laughs!


never a dull moment around here!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Laughing myself silly!!!! Next thing will be hauling a double wide around to the woods.


who you callin a double wide??














[/quote]








Thanks for the laughs, Doxie...you got me on that one!

'xcuse me - gotta clean my keyboard


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I think we'll pass on the dishwasher but the electric dog really is an interesting idea. Can you get them to run on 12 volt? Also, do the eyes allways illuminate or can you shut that off? (It's a little over the top.)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OTFLMAO!!!!!!!! I would like the model with interchangeable bulbs in the eyes so as to reflect the mood of the homeowner or to set outside the front door with red bulbs in eyes to keep intruders away. I could record Cricket's snarling and growling that she typically reserves just for Bluewedge's dogs and then the model could be sold with intimidating sounds as well.


----------

